# how to remove dust after machine polishing



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Today, I've used PoorBoys SSR2.5 and it dusted like crazy (I'm used to the V-series from Chemical Guys). So I did the hood bonnet today, and dust was everywere. and the sun came it and heated everything up and it must have melted or something, because now I've got stains on the trim...
so how do you remove it, without having to re-wash the car... I've tried with a QD, but that didn't seem to work. maybe it was because the panels were getting hot by the sun


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

If its on trim mate id try a glass cleaner or clay bar


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I generally jet wash after polishing getting in all the edges and in between panels etc. Then I was the car. If I get any on trim I use glass cleaner and a brush.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

didn't know glass cleaner helped... :thumb:


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> If its on trim mate id try a glass cleaner or clay bar


Thanks for the tip! I'll remember that one :thumb:


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

G101, 1/20 and a tooth brush.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you not tape the trim before polishing? I tape the car off when hand polishing, i'm not too confident with my da yet to use it on the car.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wool duster.... I hate having to rewash even just PW and dry before LSP.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

yes, I did tape, but it landed on the trim between the bonnet and the windshield, where the wipers are... 
But I use a blower nowadays (older thread)


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

We tend give the car a wipedown with panel wipe or similar - at the moment either GTechniq anel Wipe or CarPro Eraser (doing this gets rid of most residue and lets us make sure there are no hologrammes), and then take it back outside for a final wash once the polishing is complete.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I bite the bullet and wash the car again as well. Touchless snow foam wash is usually enough, so not too time consuming.


----------

